
BlackRock acquires FutureAdvisor - chauzer
https://www.futureadvisor.com/content/blog/announcement-blackrock-acquires-futureadvisor
======
blueyes
Former FA employee here: They're a great company. Grew about 45x while I was
with them. They use BlackRock funds, so BR saw the growth. A pretty good
ending for 5 years work. The Financial Times is reporting they sold for
$150M-$200M.

~~~
devy
So I am curious why you left? :)

~~~
blueyes
founder's itch. we are all confronted with insurmountable opportunity.

~~~
devy
True. Good luck!

------
nickpsecurity
BlackRock is interesting in that they're very forward-looking and conservative
at the same time. One of the first to use an AI-like system to support
management of huge assets. Also one of the elite firms of the country in terms
of just how much capital they manage.

[http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21591164-getting-15-t...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21591164-getting-15-trillion-
assets-single-risk-management-system-huge-achievement)

Will be interesting to see what happens to FutureAdvisor.

